# Dorico barlines



## Gene Pool (May 26, 2020)

Anyone here know if Dorico can do dotted and dashed bar lines? And if so, are they implemented better than they are in Sibelius?


----------



## Woodie1972 (May 26, 2020)

Dorico can do all kinds of barlines, including dashed and dotted and some you would never think of. I've not used dashed or dotted barlines a lot, but everything worked well the few times I used them.


----------



## ptram (May 27, 2020)

In Dorico, you can even customize dashes and dots.

Paolo


----------

